# RallyRPI Inaugural RallyCross near Saratoga, NY



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

The Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute (RPI) Rally Club presents:

*Rallycross!*

When: *September 10th, 2005* (Saturday) 

RallyRPI is presenting its Inaugural RallyCross Event catering to everyone who has any interests in rallying, off-roading, and sports of the like. The purpose is to bring back the sport and spirit of rallying to the Upstate Region and provide an inexpensive avenue for amateurs to participate and the pro's to practice for the next Stage Rally Event. 

This is their first event and Washington County Fairgrounds [in Greenwich, NY] is gracious enough to help them with the financial situation. The most important thing right now is to reach the break even point for the first event, and if everything goes well the price will eventually drop and the number of events will go up. Trust them when they say they're non-profit. 


Please check it out and email rallyrpi yahoo com (or reply to post) for any questions what so-ever regarding this event. They're looking for at least 30 early registrants or else the chances of this event happening might be slim (deadline August 10th). Please spread the word around and get this going! They promise it will be BIG and Enjoyable to all once everything gets on track. Help them make this happen. 

Info: 
Early-Registration $45/Car (August 10th Deadline) 
Normal Registration $55/Car (After August 10th) 
Operation is Non-Profitable and based on meeting minimum event cost 
Normal Registration Amount may change depending on Early-Registration Outcome 

Condition: 
Flat, 100% Grass & Dirt, Fair Parking Lot 

Rules& Classes: 
TBA (Expect at least 2 classes: Pro & Amateur)










For Mapquest directions here's the address: *Route 29, Greenwich, New York 12834*


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Follow up:

Link to Rally RPI website with driver roster *HERE*.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Anybody?*

Do I have to be the only Nissan again? 

Any WRC fans out there? Now's your chance to get off the couch and drive sideways.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*There was an organizers meeting at the site yesterday....*

Here are two pics showing the vast depths of the field we are using.  It is 4 tenths of a mile around the perimeter. That's about 65 acres! I am really excited about the course possibilities here. The course will be larger than expected. We can make a course up to 1.5 miles long! This is great news for all participants. Rally RPI has an electronic scoring system that will be employed. 



















Folks, rallycross events don't grow on trees in NY. This is a great opportunity for forum members and guests alike. They've got 22 cars signed and they need 30. Let's make this happen!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Good News!*

*Latest news:* 32 driver's are now signed up, and a sponsor has been landed for this event! The company is called Wurld Media. They're sponsoring T-shirts for all competitors, cool merchandises like keychains and promo cards. Please check our rallycross homepage for *HERE* more information. In addition, they'll be paying for the Trophies!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

What if you have a completely stock (suspension wise) Nissan 200sx? The only thing preventing me from signing up and doing this thing is the fact that I have no suspension work on the car at all.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wildmane said:


> What if you have a completely stock (suspension wise) Nissan 200sx? The only thing preventing me from signing up and doing this thing is the fact that I have no suspension work on the car at all.


 you dont need suspension work.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes, that is correct. A Rallycross is designed for stock street cars to compete. Speeds are kept to around 45 mph max. A skid plate is nice to have, but most don't have any undercarriage protection or suspension work at all. A 200SX would be great to use. The last rallycross I ran had a bone stock B13 Sentra there having a great time. No damage and no problems.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Is it too late to sign up?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

wildmane said:


> Is it too late to sign up?


I heard talk of a cutoff, but it has not been announced yet. Send Gus an email at: Email [email protected] and give him your name, car year make, model, and a car number if you've got one you'd prefer. I just saw two more added to the list yesterday. We're up to 34 now.  

Will you be coming from Philly?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> Will you be coming from Philly?



No, I'm attending college here in upstate New York. It'd be a very long drive though. 



When do I have to pay the registration fee?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Awesome Event!*

The RPI Rallycross event went silky smooth. Beleive it or not, my old B11 Sentra finished first in the Modified 2WD class, and third *overall*! 










There were only two cars [of the huge list of late model turbocharged AWD iron there] that I ran quicker than my 19 year old B11.  One was an WRX STi and the other a well driven Saab!  Not bad for an E16 huh? :thumbup: 










Results sheet: 










What your seeing as the final number in this chart is the adding together of all five timed runs. The driver with the lowest number of accumulated seconds is the winner.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys and gals,

It's one year later and the second annual RPI Rallyclub Rallycross event is set for October 1st. My B11 Sentra is pre registered. C'mon out and help me show 'em what a Nissan can do. 










I would like to encourage all forum members to join me in running this fine event put on by our friends at the RPI Rally club. Last year my '86 B11 race car won the Rally Prepared 2WD class outright. Everyone had a great time. Organizer Gus Lin does a great job and at last year's inagural event we all enjoyed a great outing in the dirt. In addition to the fine rallycross course, we sipped complimentary Red Bull energy drink, handed out by the Red Bull girls, were handed complimentary event T-shirts [courtesy of Peer Impact], and even sent us all a photo cd in the mail after the event!!!! 

*Latest News this morning from Gus Lin:*

*"Good News! Our Event is Sponsored!*

Foggs Suzuki is sponsoring our Event and will be bringing a new 2007 SX4 (Suzuki's street version of the WRC car for the next season) for display."










*When:* Oct 1st 2006

*Where:* 1601 County Route 23
Granville, NY 12832

Here's an overview of the location:










*Who:* Anybody with a street [or race] car helmet and a driver's iscence.

*Information:* 
Early-Registration ~$45/Car (cost may reduce once the budget is drafted)

*Normal Registration* ~$55/Car (cost may reduce once the budget is drafted)
Operation is Non-Profitable and based on meeting minimum event cost
Normal Registration Amount may change depending on Early-Registration Outcome

*Condition*
Grass, Two small hills surrounding a valley, ~<1 mile course

Rules& Classes:

AWD - Rally Prepped
AWD - Street
2WD - Rally Prepped
2WD - Street

*Online registration is here: * 2006 Upstate NY RallyCross.

There's more!

*Today, we've gained GRM! *

We are being sponsored by Grassrootsmotorsports!!! 











They are providing 1 issue free magazine subscriptions for all! Special 
prizes such as T-shirts and 6mo subscriptions are for those who race 
and 'place' only, but everyone who comes will get something from GRM. 

I hope everyone enjoys and appreciates the sponsors! 

You definitely cannot miss out on this! The event organizors have done 
our jobs, please do yours by early registering so that we can guarantee 
a good event! 

If you're having trouble viewing the main website but want to register, 
please email with your name, car, mods if any, and method of payment 
(paypal accepted) at [email protected].


----------

